# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  آیا با شرایطی که من دارم میتونم روزانه کنکور 97 قبول شم ؟

## farzamshch

سلام . من کنکور 94 و 95 دادم . برای 96 مشکل سربازی داشتم که برای حل این مشکل تو انتخاب رشته کنکور 95 زیست شناسی پیام نور رو همینطوری الکی زدم و دو ترم مرخصی گرفتم و برای کنکور 96 خوندم . کنکور 96 رتبه منطقه 3 اومد 5000 . خودم راضی نبودم چون انتظار 1000 تا 1500 از خودم داشتم ولی سر کنکور خراب کردم .
حالا تو انتخاب رشته اولش پردیس های پزشکی و دندون و دارو و فیزیو رو زدم که البته احتمال قبولی تقریبا صفر هستش .
بعدش اتاق عمل های سه دانشگاه تهران (تهران و بهشتی و ایران) ... بعد تبریز ... بعد قزوین و ....
بعد از اتاق عمل هم هوشبری و بینایی سنجی و ... زدم . پرستاری هم علاقه ندارم .
از طرفی هم پردیس های دانشگاه آزاد تو سه رشته اول رو زدم .
..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................
حالا امکان قبولی توی پردیس های سراسری که خیلی کمه . فرض بر اینکه من مثلا اتاق عمل تبریز قبول شدم . و از طرفی هم شاید پردیس دانشگاه آزاد قبول شدم . 
یه قانونی وجود داره که دانشجوی روزانه حتی اگه تا قبل از 30 بهمن سال تحصیلی قبل از کنکور از دانشگاه انصراف بده باز هم نمی تونه توی کنکور سال بعد روزانه قبول شه .
_*** اگه من سراسری روزانه (مثلا اتاق عمل تبریز) قبول بشم آیا میتونم ثبت نام نکنم و کنکور 97 بالفرض اگه تونستم پزشکی یا حتی فیزیوتراپی روزانه قبول شم و بدون مشکل بخونم ؟_
اگه این حالت شدنی هست نظر شما چیه که امسال پردیس آزاد رو ثبت نام کنم و مرخصی بگیرم بخونم برای کنکور 97 یا همین پیام نور رو الکی انتخاب واحد کنم که هزینه کمتر باشه ؟
ممنونم ...

----------


## رویا77

برو پیام نور باز بخون...شک نکن تنبلی کرردی شما رتبت شده 5هزار برفرض همه روز دی 40....اگه سال بد 20درصد زیست بیشتر بزنی میشی زیر 1500 ..

----------


## ehsan.iz

> سلام . من کنکور 94 و 95 دادم . برای 96 مشکل سربازی داشتم که برای حل این مشکل تو انتخاب رشته کنکور 95 زیست شناسی پیام نور رو همینطوری الکی زدم و دو ترم مرخصی گرفتم و برای کنکور 96 خوندم . کنکور 96 رتبه منطقه 3 اومد 5000 . خودم راضی نبودم چون انتظار 1000 تا 1500 از خودم داشتم ولی سر کنکور خراب کردم .
> حالا تو انتخاب رشته اولش پردیس های پزشکی و دندون و دارو و فیزیو رو زدم که البته احتمال قبولی تقریبا صفر هستش .
> بعدش اتاق عمل های سه دانشگاه تهران (تهران و بهشتی و ایران) ... بعد تبریز ... بعد قزوین و ....
> بعد از اتاق عمل هم هوشبری و بینایی سنجی و ... زدم . پرستاری هم علاقه ندارم .
> از طرفی هم پردیس های دانشگاه آزاد تو سه رشته اول رو زدم .
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................
> حالا امکان قبولی توی پردیس های سراسری که خیلی کمه . فرض بر اینکه من مثلا اتاق عمل تبریز قبول شدم . و از طرفی هم شاید پردیس دانشگاه آزاد قبول شدم . 
> یه قانونی وجود داره که دانشجوی روزانه حتی اگه تا قبل از 30 بهمن سال تحصیلی قبل از کنکور از دانشگاه انصراف بده باز هم نمی تونه توی کنکور سال بعد روزانه قبول شه .
> _*** اگه من سراسری روزانه (مثلا اتاق عمل تبریز) قبول بشم آیا میتونم ثبت نام نکنم و کنکور 97 بالفرض اگه تونستم پزشکی یا حتی فیزیوتراپی روزانه قبول شم و بدون مشکل بخونم ؟_
> ...


شما با احتمال زیادی در یکی از روزانه ها مثلا اتاق عمل قبول میشی ،اگه قبول شدی از کنکور ۹۷ محروم میشی ( حتی اگه اون رشته رو ثبت نام نکنی ) ولی میتونی با ادامه دادن پیام نور در کنکور ۹۸ شرکت کنی ( البته همه ی اینایی که گفتم به شرطیه که امسال روزانه قبول شی ) 
اگه امسال یه رشته ای قبول شی حالا میخاد روزانه باشه یا آزاد و پردیس و بری ثبت نام کنی دیگه به هیچ عنوان نمیتونی در کنکور شرکت کنی چون هر کس میتونه فقط یک بار انصراف بده و تو اگه بخای امسال بری باید از پیام نور انصراف بدی (البته یه راه وجود داره اونم اینه که معافیت پزشکی یا کفالت بگیری )

----------


## sinnna

برادر من گوش کن 
روزانه قبول شدی برو خودتو الاف نکن
اتاق عمل هم خوبه
به فکر پیام نور نباش به درد نمیخوره
برو دانشگاه انشالله چیزای خوبی برات پیش میاد :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Alirh

ببین تو قطعا(باتوجه به رتبه ات)یکی از روزانه  هارو میاری حتی ثبت نام هم نکنی
 میتونی واسه 97 کنکور بدی ولی حتی رتبه 1 کنکور هم بشی نمی تونی واسه سال بعد روزانه بشنی یعنی در بهترین حالت اگه سال دیگه کنکور بدی میتونی پردیس پزشکی بشینی
بعدش هم با رتبه 5هزار امیدی به اینکه رشته های تاپ آزاد رو بشینی اصلا نداشته باش(چون هزینه اش نصف پردیسه و اولویت اکثر بچه ها بعد از دولتی  ازاده)
با آرزوی موفقیت

----------


## farzamshch

سلام مجدد . ممنونم از دوستان . این که روزانه قبول بشم حتمی هست چون اکثر  دانشگاه ها رو زدم . رشته هایی زدم که سال های قبل رتبه 9000 هم توش قبول  شده .
پس شدنی نیست . مشکل انصراف ندارم . چون فوقش امسال تو رشته ای که  قبول میشدم ثبت نام نمی کردم و همون پیام نور رو ادامه میدادم و دیگه  نیازی به انصراف نبود.
اما به هر حال در صورت قبولی در روزانه حتی اگه ثبت نام نکنم دیگه نمی تونم کنکور سال بعد روزانه قبول شم .



> برادر من گوش کن 
> روزانه قبول شدی برو خودتو الاف نکن
> اتاق عمل هم خوبه
> به فکر پیام نور نباش به درد نمیخوره
> برو دانشگاه انشالله چیزای خوبی برات پیش میاد


مشکلی با اتاق عمل ندارم . انشالله هر چی خدا بخواد میرم . ولی به این خاطر ناراحت هستم که میتونستم خیلی بهتر از این بیارم و انتظارم این بود که راحت فیزیوتراپی روزانه قبول شم ولی نشد . سر کنکور شل و ول بودم و وقت رو درست تنظیم نکردم . به همین خاطر میخوام اگه شدنی بود بازم میموندم برای 97 .



> بعدش هم با رتبه 5هزار امیدی به اینکه رشته های تاپ آزاد رو بشینی اصلا  نداشته باش(چون هزینه اش نصف پردیسه و اولویت اکثر بچه ها بعد از دولتی   ازاده)
> با آرزوی موفقیت


منظورم خود آزاد نیست . پردیس آزاد  منظورمه که یکی از همشهری هامون دو سال پیش با رتبه نزدیک پنج هزار دندون  پزشکی پردیس آزاد کیش یا قشم  (دقیق یادم نیست) قبول شد .

----------


## Alirh

> سلام . من کنکور 94 و 95 دادم . برای 96 مشکل سربازی داشتم که برای حل این مشکل تو انتخاب رشته کنکور 95 زیست شناسی پیام نور رو همینطوری الکی زدم و دو ترم مرخصی گرفتم و برای کنکور 96 خوندم . کنکور 96 رتبه منطقه 3 اومد 5000 . خودم راضی نبودم چون انتظار 1000 تا 1500 از خودم داشتم ولی سر کنکور خراب کردم .
> حالا تو انتخاب رشته اولش پردیس های پزشکی و دندون و دارو و فیزیو رو زدم که البته احتمال قبولی تقریبا صفر هستش .
> بعدش اتاق عمل های سه دانشگاه تهران (تهران و بهشتی و ایران) ... بعد تبریز ... بعد قزوین و ....
> بعد از اتاق عمل هم هوشبری و بینایی سنجی و ... زدم . پرستاری هم علاقه ندارم .
> از طرفی هم پردیس های دانشگاه آزاد تو سه رشته اول رو زدم .
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................
> حالا امکان قبولی توی پردیس های سراسری که خیلی کمه . فرض بر اینکه من مثلا اتاق عمل تبریز قبول شدم . و از طرفی هم شاید پردیس دانشگاه آزاد قبول شدم . 
> یه قانونی وجود داره که دانشجوی روزانه حتی اگه تا قبل از 30 بهمن سال تحصیلی قبل از کنکور از دانشگاه انصراف بده باز هم نمی تونه توی کنکور سال بعد روزانه قبول شه .
> _*** اگه من سراسری روزانه (مثلا اتاق عمل تبریز) قبول بشم آیا میتونم ثبت نام نکنم و کنکور 97 بالفرض اگه تونستم پزشکی یا حتی فیزیوتراپی روزانه قبول شم و بدون مشکل بخونم ؟_
> ...


ببین یه چیز رو شاید ندونی
واسه امسال قانون عوض شده
تا پارسال از کنکور محروم میشدی
از امسال به بعد از کنکور محروم نمیشی!
 فقط روزانه ها رو نمیتونی بزنی!(مثلا میتونی پردیس بری یا آزاد)

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alirh


ببین یه چیز رو شاید ندونی
واسه امسال قانون عوض شده
تا پارسال از کنکور محروم میشدی
از امسال به بعد از کنکور محروم نمیشی!
 فقط روزانه ها رو نمیتونی بزنی!(مثلا میتونی پردیس بری یا آزاد)


تا پیارسال از کل کنکور محروم میشدن 2 ساله عوض شده قانون






 نوشته اصلی توسط farzamshch


سلام . من کنکور 94 و 95 دادم . برای 96 مشکل سربازی داشتم که برای حل این مشکل تو انتخاب رشته کنکور 95 زیست شناسی پیام نور رو همینطوری الکی زدم و دو ترم مرخصی گرفتم و برای کنکور 96 خوندم . کنکور 96 رتبه منطقه 3 اومد 5000 . خودم راضی نبودم چون انتظار 1000 تا 1500 از خودم داشتم ولی سر کنکور خراب کردم .
حالا تو انتخاب رشته اولش پردیس های پزشکی و دندون و دارو و فیزیو رو زدم که البته احتمال قبولی تقریبا صفر هستش .
بعدش اتاق عمل های سه دانشگاه تهران (تهران و بهشتی و ایران) ... بعد تبریز ... بعد قزوین و ....
بعد از اتاق عمل هم هوشبری و بینایی سنجی و ... زدم . پرستاری هم علاقه ندارم .
از طرفی هم پردیس های دانشگاه آزاد تو سه رشته اول رو زدم .
..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................
حالا امکان قبولی توی پردیس های سراسری که خیلی کمه . فرض بر اینکه من مثلا اتاق عمل تبریز قبول شدم . و از طرفی هم شاید پردیس دانشگاه آزاد قبول شدم . 
یه قانونی وجود داره که دانشجوی روزانه حتی اگه تا قبل از 30 بهمن سال تحصیلی قبل از کنکور از دانشگاه انصراف بده باز هم نمی تونه توی کنکور سال بعد روزانه قبول شه .
*** اگه من سراسری روزانه (مثلا اتاق عمل تبریز) قبول بشم آیا میتونم ثبت نام نکنم و کنکور 97 بالفرض اگه تونستم پزشکی یا حتی فیزیوتراپی روزانه قبول شم و بدون مشکل بخونم ؟
اگه این حالت شدنی هست نظر شما چیه که امسال پردیس آزاد رو ثبت نام کنم و مرخصی بگیرم بخونم برای کنکور 97 یا همین پیام نور رو الکی انتخاب واحد کنم که هزینه کمتر باشه ؟
ممنونم ...


شما اگر روزانه قبول بشید از گزینش رشته های روزانه سال بعد حذف میشی و قبول نمیشی
مگر اینکه امسال شهریور درس قبول نشی و نتونی ثبت نام کنی یا بری دنبالش و از سنجش مجوز بگیری که ریسکه بدن یا نه
بعد هم باید سال بعد قبل از انتخاب رشته مدارکی که خط بالا گفتم و پست کنی برای سنجش که محرومیتت رو رفع کنه*

----------


## farzamshch

> ببین یه چیز رو شاید ندونی
> واسه امسال قانون عوض شده
> تا پارسال از کنکور محروم میشدی
> از امسال به بعد از کنکور محروم نمیشی!
>  فقط روزانه ها رو نمیتونی بزنی!(مثلا میتونی پردیس بری یا آزاد)


منظورتون چیه ؟ در صورت دو بار انصراف دادن بازم میشه غیر روزانه قبول شد یا اینکه در صورت قبولی در روزانه میشه سال بعد غیر روزانه قبول شد ؟
اگه منظورتون دومی هستش که خودم تو پست اول گفتم .
قانونش هم اینطوره که اگه مثلا سال 96 دانشجوی روزانه باشی و بخوای کنکور 97 بدی حتما باید تا حداکثر 30 بهمن 96 از دانشگاه روزانه انصراف بدی تا بتونی کنکور شرکت کنی . اما با این وجود دیگه نمیتونی تو کنکور 97 روزانه قبول شی . حتما باید نیمه دوم یا پردیس یا آزاد و.. باشه .
اما اگه کسی مثل من دانشجوی غیر روزانه باشه حتی بدون انصراف هم میتونه کنکور بده و بعد از اعلام نتایج نهایی و قبل از ثبت نام در داشنگاه جدید از قبلی انصراف بده .
*الان هم مشکل من اینه که اگه امسال روزانه قبول شدم(که حتما قبول میشم) آیا میتونم ثبت نام نکنم و همین پیام نور رو الکی ادامه بدم (برای فرار از سربازی) و تو کنکور 97 در صورت رتبه بهتر نسبت به 96 یه رشته روزانه بهتر قبول شم ؟ هر چند دیگه با جواب دوستان تقریبا مطمعن شدم که نمیشه قبول شد .

*

----------


## farzamshch

آقا ولش اصلا به درک . عاقبت به خیر شدن که با اتاق عمل و پزشکی و این جور چیزا نیست .!
هر چی قبول شدم میرم . با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه .
اما بازم تحقیق میکنم در مورد این موضوع . اگه دردسر نداشته باشه شاید بازم بمونم .

----------


## farzamshch

> *
> مگر اینکه امسال شهریور درس قبول نشی و نتونی ثبت نام کنی*


این که گفتید یعنی چی ؟ کجا درس قبول نشم ؟ تو پیام نور ؟ اونجا که اصلا انتخاب واحد نکردم . فقط دو ترم مرخصی گرفتم .

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط farzamshch


این که گفتید یعنی چی ؟ کجا درس قبول نشم ؟ تو پیام نور ؟ اونجا که اصلا انتخاب واحد نکردم . فقط دو ترم مرخصی گرفتم .


نه این وضعیت کلی بود نه برای شما که پیام نورید
اگه پیش قبول نشی و روزانه قبول شی محرومیتت رو لغو میکنن اما شما که پیام نورید فقط باید برید مجوز کتبی بگیرین*

----------


## farzamshch

سلام مجدد . اتاق عمل گیلان قبول شدم . که محل تحصیلش لنگروده . اما راضی نیستم چون دوست داشتم خارج از استان خودم قبول شم . ترتیب انتخاب رشته به این صورت بود که اول سه تای تهران رو زدم و بعدش تبریز و بعد هم قزوین . ششمی هم زدم گیلان . به این امید که قطعا یا تبریز یا قزوین رو میگیره و دیگه کارم به گیلان نمی کشه . چون رتبه کل من 5300 بود و زیرگروه یک شد 5004 . در حالی که پارسال یکی از اشناهام با رتبه نزدیک 5600 قزوین قبول شد و تبریز هم قبول شده بود ولی اولویت بعد از قزوین زده بود . با تهران هم به گفته خودش فقط 6 تا فاصله داشت . 
الآن آیا میشه وقتی کارنامه نهایی اومد رشته محل قبولی رو تغییر بدم ؟ مثلا بعد از گیلان دانشگاه های ساری و بابل و زنجان و ... رو زدم . ممکنه تو اونها هم قبول بشم . یا اینکه مثلا میشه به رشته محلی که اصلا قبول نشدم برم ؟ (البته میدونم نمیشه ولی همینطوری پرسیدم)

----------

